# Getting another dog, cold feet?



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I know this is really silly of me, but have any of you felt this way and is it normal?

We've been giving this serious thought for quite some time now, and it's not the commitment, money, or responsibilities that scare me...I just have this weird fear that it will change my relationship with Louis. Will he love me less? Will I love him differently because I will have two instead of one?


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I can understand how you feel. When I heard we were getting Abbey, my father's dog, I was worried as well. Even though she's not my dog, I am her primary caretaker, and I knew I would be from the get-go, so I was concerned about how it would make Bonnie feel and what it would change. I'm happy to report that in my case nothing has changed except for the better.

If you get a dog from a reputable breeder or rescue, you should feel comforted in the fact that you can take them back if it doesn't all work out.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I would say it's definitely normal.. For about 3 weeks before I picked up my second puppy, I was really nervous.. and then for about 6 months AFTER I got George I had a lot of "What have I done" moments, lol. It all worked out though, there's plenty of love to go around!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree - things will change, but they don't necessarily change for the worse. There are great things about having multiple dogs.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Clearly this is not a problem for me....:wink:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Not a problem here either. There is enough love to go around. Schedules change and you might be a little more regimented at first but they are so worth it. It's a lot of fun to have at least two and then they have each other while you have a little but of an adult life. LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Clearly this is not a problem for me....:wink:


Haha - now why did that make me spray coffee all over the computer? I have no idea :laugh:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Clearly this is not a problem for me....:wink:


I was actually thinking about that too though...that perhaps it's just getting the 2nd one is the hard part..after that it becomes easier :biggrin:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I had such cold feet and lots of second guessing with Tess. I would change nothing now, she fast turned into my heart dog.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> I was actually thinking about that too though...that perhaps it's just getting the 2nd one is the hard part..after that it becomes easier :biggrin:



It does!!!:biggrin:

It gets easier and easier and easier and easier....need I go on!?!?LOL :lol:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I know...I'm sure I won't regret it. I would have had a lot more of cold feet with Louis if we didn't get him so fast and i had more time to rationalize (or..unrationalize? ). But see, Tess turned into your heart dog! I can't see myself loving another dog more than Louis, haha...I feel like it would be like I am betraying him :tongue:

We have pretty much decided on another boy, though I'm well aware of the warnings out there regarding same sex dogs in the house. To me, it seems like it depends more on the dogs, no? We've dogsat for quite a few friends, male and female, and he's done fine. If anything I find that Louis enjoys his alone time more than the typical dog, and likes to do things such as sit in the basement for hours just staring out the window. He is a strange one....


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> It does!!!:biggrin:
> 
> It gets easier and easier and easier and easier....need I go on!?!?LOL :lol:


LOL Abi, I already knew your answer!


----------

